# Would you write a graphic novel?



## Gryffin (Oct 24, 2011)

What do you think about writing a graphic novel? Is it something that you can see yourself doing? I have no skills as an artist but I do think that writing a story for a graphic novel would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't refuse, but I can't draw, meaning I'd have to collaborate with someone in order to complete it, and I'd rather see what I can do by myself first ;-)

I'm not a big fan of sequential art. I mean I read plenty of webcomics, but not for the art, just for the story and writing. (Order of the Stick is one of my absolute favorites.) Even when I have read graphic novels or comic books in the past, I tend to blow through them in two minutes, just reading the story and not really paying much attention to the art. As a result they haven't ever really felt like a good entertainment deal to me.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 24, 2011)

If someone paid me for it, I'd write anything.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 24, 2011)

I would write one if I had an artist collaborator. I have plans for a children's book. It's sort of like a picture book. The other idea I have is for a romantic graphic novel set in an fantastic underworld.

The thing is, I prefer a colorful, ornate style. That's a hell of a lot of work to ask of someone without being able to pay them for it, especially since I don't know if there's a market for those stories. I'm not interested in making something that looks like manga. That probably eliminates most of the artists who'd do it for free, lol.

I may have to learn to draw.


----------



## Xanados (Oct 25, 2011)

I have often thought of doing so, yes. My brother is an amazing concept artist and we often entertain the idea.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Oct 25, 2011)

It's definitely on my list of 'things to do one day when I have obscene amounts of spare time'. I'd like to draw it myself and maybe collaborate with someone on the storyline...I'd probably favor a more manga-esque approach, though.


----------



## Chilari (Oct 25, 2011)

I've tried to create webcomics a few times, but every time the arist disappeared on me, or in one case we split mutually because neither of us felt strongly about the story and we both had better things to do. In fairness, I wasn't paying them. And anyway, I never got further than six pages of script. One of the stories I started planning as a novel but felt it needed a more visual medium. Another I just wanted to have a webcomic, since I hang out in a webcomic forum but don't have a comic myself.


----------



## Raven's Quill (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm starting to notice a theme here. I, too, would be interested in collaborating on one. There are pros and cons novel vs. graphic novel, but dialogue is my strength anyway, so I could put it to good use. Can't even draw a realistic stick figure though, so I'd need someone I (also) couldn't pay...


----------



## OblivionJones (Nov 24, 2011)

I have to second what Chilari said. I, too, have attempted to work with a number of friends, and even one girlfriend, on graphic novels/webcomics. To the last they, the artists, fled on me or left me high and dry. I'd absolutely love to do it and still keep the scripts and incomplete storyboards around in the event that some artslinger actually comes through for me. 
It makes me wish I weren't so terminally challenged at visual arts.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 25, 2011)

I think its a cool idea and all, but I'd have to pass.

The comic medium is (very often) one of collaboration.  In this, I would be found lacking.  You see, I'm a rather selfish storyteller.  After awhile, I'd want to dictate to the artist certian things that are more their realm of expertise and\or personal choice.  I'm sure whatever artist I'd work with would quit in frustration.

Besides, I really can't think of any story ideas I'd like to tell using that particular medium.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 25, 2011)

My brother does well with a comic that is 50% his. It's a work of collaboration; however, he and his co-writer/inker spent 3 years at the same art school and remained friends since graduating. Also, note that they collaborate on both writing and art. I imagine it's difficult to be successful as a writer/artist team when the writer knows little or nothing about art, or the artist, or how such a team should function.

My limited understanding of proper writer/artist collaboration is the following (based on what I've read when looking into publishing children's stories):

_The writer writes. The illustrator illustrates.
NOT
The writer writes and tells the illustrator how to _correctly_ illustrate his ideas._​
I'm sure the writer could still say stuff like "um... that's nice but my protagonist is _male"_ or the artist could suggest story ideas. My point is that the writer needs to know when to let the artist be an artist, and that often includes interpreting the story and deciding how to best illustrate each scene.

(For traditionally published children's books, the writer works with an editor; the illustrator works with an art director.)


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 25, 2011)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> _The writer writes. The illustrator illustrates.
> NOT
> The writer writes and tells the illustrator how to _correctly_ illustrate his ideas._​



That's my problem.  Either I'm a control freak (entirely possible), or I'm just a jerk(also entirely possible).


----------



## Stranger (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm working on a graphic novel as both author and illustrator. I prefer to work alone. I tried collaborating with a writer before, but it didn't work out. It's not very fun to be told what to draw and have no input at all in how the story turns out. I'm not a professional artist or anything and I'm still learning.

Why I love the medium: so much freedom! If I want to take a break from writing, I can just do full page spreads of the setting or events that didn't have dialogue. It's the best way to get the pictures in my mind out on paper.

Not all graphic novels are drawn either. I can't think of the name of it now, but I've seen one done with photos and collage.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 30, 2011)

I probably wouldn't say no, I have a number of ideas that could work.  However, I won't go looking for it.


----------



## Nathan J. Lauffer (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes.  After reading a book A Whole New Mind, I because extremely interested in sequential art (which is the art behind graphic novels/comics).  I then read Understanding Comics, and now I am dying to do something like that.  I think I could learn to draw, but I haven't exercised that skill set.  Given the proper resources, such as an artist who can think for themselves and not simply "draw what I told them", I would do it in a second.    I might sketch some ideas, but I wouldn't want those sketches anywhere NEAR the actual finished product.  I'd rather work with an actual Imaginative Realist, who would bring things to live in ways I hadn't even thought of.


----------



## lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

I enjoy writing and art, so creating a graphic novel would be very interesting to me. I even have my character..Avenging Angel. A superhuman being who shows up and executes retribution on evil-doers  y'know...brutal people who kill or maim others, corrupt politicians who preside over oppressive armies and line their pockets, greedy fraudsters...wow I could release so much pent-up anger ha ha ! *slaps self to stop demented rant*

I think the biggest hurdle for me would be the artwork. Those graphic novel artists are immensely talented. It would take me a lifetime to produce sufficiently good art. That they can ink a whole story in months is incredible ! So much skill on display.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, but only if it's an independent label. Don't get me wrong, I like Marvel, DC, etc...but I'd like to work with someone relatively new to the industry.


----------

